
Mouse Cursor History (and why I made my own) - ayi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YThelfB2fvg
======
076ae80a-3c97-4
Provides a very good overview af the history of our humble cursor. The
provided replacements for Windows are also really nice!

